# Servlets Klassen für net beans 5.0 bekannt machen



## taotao (31. Jul 2006)

Hallo,
ich benutze netbeans 5.0 und wollte jetzt paar Servlets programmieren.
Habe mir dafür J2EE 1.4 SDK runtergeladen, hoffe es ist das Richtige.
Wenn ich aber import javax.servlet schreibe, merke ich dass netbeans die Klasse nicht kennt.
Wie mache ich für netbeans die neuen Klassen bekannt? Kenn mich mit jar und so was nicht aus, weiß auch gar nicht welche jars für Servlets gebraucht werden, oder ob ich die sogar erst noch runterladen muß?
Wenn ja wo? Oder ist J2EE 1.4 SDK schon das richtige?


----------



## foobar (31. Jul 2006)

Du brauchst erstmal einen Servletcontainer wie Tomcat. Der liefert dir auch die benötigten Jars wie servlet-api.jar etc. Die Jars mußt du dann in deine IDE einbinden bei Netbeans mußt du das Verzeichnis glaube ich mounten.


----------



## bronks (31. Jul 2006)

@taotao:
Bei NetBeans5.0 ist alles dabei, was man dafür braucht. Du mußt Dir nichts extra dafür besorgen.

Klick folgendes in Netbeans durch:
1. File - New Project - Web - Webapplication ... bla ... bla
2. Rechte Maustaste auf die neu erstellte Webapp und Servlet aus dem Kontextmenü klicken


----------

